# Hệ thống Điện > VFD - biến tần >  Sử dụng biến tần - giải pháp giảm tổn thất điện năng trong sản xuất nông nghiệp

## ahdvip

Vấn đề sử dụng hợp lý và tiết kiệm điện đã được Tập đoàn Điện lực Việt Nam tuyên truyền, vận động qua các phương tiện thông tin đại chúng, song hiệu quả xem ra vẫn còn trong dự báo. Với ngành nông nghiệp, chúng ta đã có dịp đề cập trong một số bài trên tạp chí này.

- Ở đây, chúng tôi muốn nêu một giải pháp, về phương diện kỹ thuật, không phải là mới so với các nước tiên tiến và trong công nghiệp, nhưng lại rất cần cho các cơ sở sản xuất nông nghiệp đang sử dụng các động cơ điện không đồng bộ công suất vừa và lớn. 

- Hệ thống truyền động điện cho máy công tác hoặc các dây chuyền sản xuất phục vụ sản xuất nông nghiệp đã sử dụng phổ biến động cơ điện xoay chiều ba pha không đồng bộ loại roto lồng sóc hay còn gọi là động cơ cảm ứng. So với các loại động cơ điện khác (động cơ điện đồng bộ, động cơ điện một chiều) thì động cơ không đồng bộ có nhiều ưu việt như: kết cấu đơn giản, dễ sử dụng, độ bền cao, giá đầu tư thấp. Nhưng nếu sử dụng thiết bị để điều khiển loại đơn giản thì động cơ không đồng bộ lại tồn tại một số nhược điểm như: 


•	Dòng điện khởi động rất lớn, gấp 4-6 lần dòng điện định mức của động cơ, thậm chí còn cao hơn đặc biệt ở những máy luôn có tải thường trực như máy bơm nước, quạt ly tâm, máy nén khí, băng tải, máy nghiền búa... Điều này đã gây ảnh hưởng xấu tới những máy khác đang vận hành đồng thời và giảm tuổi thọ động cơ điện.
•	Tốc độ vòng quay của động cơ điện cảm ứng chỉ được điều khiển theo từng cấp (hữu cấp); thông thường mỗi động cơ chỉ thay đổi được một trong các dãy tốc độ đồng bộ như: 3.000 - 1.500vg/ph; 1.500 - 1.000vg/ph và 1.000 - 750 vg/ph, trong khi có những công nghệ sản xuất yêu cầu hệ thống truyền động cần được điều khiển tốc độ liên tục (vô cấp) theo mô men và phụ tải thay đổi nên hệ truyền động điện trên không có khả năng đáp ứng.

- Để khởi động và dừng động cơ điện không đồng bộ công suất vừa và lớn thông thường các cơ sở sản xuất sử dụng phương pháp khởi động trực tiếp (qua cầu dao hoặc áp tô mát) nên gây sụt áp trên đường dây khá lớn. Cơ sở sản xuất có điều kiện thì sử dụng thiết bị “khởi động sao/tam giác (U/D)”... đã hạn chế được dòng điện khi khởi động nên độ sụt áp và tổn hao điện năng trên đường dây giảm đáng kể. Tuy nhiên, với phương pháp “cổ truyền” không thể phù hợp với xu thế sản xuất hàng hóa chất lượng cao theo công nghệ tiên tiến và tỷ lệ tổn thất điện năng trên toàn hệ thống vẫn còn khá cao. 

- Gần đây, nhiều cơ sở sản xuất có công suất tiêu thụ điện lớn như các trạm bơm nước phục vụ sản xuất nông nghiệp, xí nghiệp sản xuất và chế biến nông hải sản, hoa quả ... đã sử dụng thiết bị “khởi động mềm”. Khởi động mềm là thiết bị điện tử chỉ thay thế cho phương pháp khởi động “sao/tam giác” nhằm giảm dòng điện khi khởi động, nhưng không có khả năng điều khiển tốc độ động cơ. Khởi động mềm thường kết hợp với động cơ điện không đồng bộ công suất trung bình và lớn nhưng không đòi hỏi phải thay đổi số vòng quay, ví dụ một số thiết bị và máy như: bơm nước nông nghiệp, quạt thông gió trong kho bảo quản, máy nghiền thức ăn chăn nuôi ...

- Do sự phát triển vượt bậc của kỹ thuật vi điện tử và điện tử công suất nên ngày càng có nhiều loại thiết bị điều khiển động cơ điện không đồng bộ với các chức năng hoàn hảo (thuận tiện trong sử dụng, an toàn và có khả năng tiết kiệm điện tối đa) mà “ biến tần AC ” là một điển hình. Biến tần là bộ nguồn bán dẫn điều khiển kết hợp với động cơ không đồng bộ xoay chiều ba pha để thực hiện khởi động/dừng và điều chỉnh chính xác số vòng quay động cơ theo yêu cầu công nghệ. Có nhiều loại biến tần được thiết kế phù hợp với dẫy động cơ công suất từ rất nhỏ (vài trăm Woat) đến hàng 100kW.

----------

anhcos, CBNN, Minh Phi Nguyen, yamahaymh

----------


## ahdvip

*Nguyên lý làm việc:*

-  Tốc độ đồng bộ (chưa tính đến độ trượt s) của động cơ không đồng bộ xoay chiều ba pha được tính: n = 60f/p (vg/ph).

*Ở đây* f - tần số lưới điện 50Hz (một số quốc gia trên thế giới có tấn số f = 60Hz);

       p - số cặp cực từ trên stato động cơ.

-  Stato được quấn theo số cặp cực: p = 1, 2, 3 và 4; tương ứng với tốc độ đồng bộ: n = 3.000, 1.500, 1.000 và 750 vg/ph. Thông thường mỗi động cơ chỉ có thể được thiết kế để làm việc ở hai tốc độ đồng bộ. Ví dụ: từ n = 3.000 và 1.500vg/ph; n = 1.500 và 1.000vg/ph, ... Nếu động cơ được quấn với nhiều tốc độ thì phức tạp dẫn đến giá thành không dễ chấp nhận.

-   Mặt khác, việc thay đổi số cặp cực (p) chỉ đạt được một tốc độ rất hạn chế , nhiều trường hợp không phù hợp công nghệ sản xuất. Vì vậy, dựa vào công thức tính (n), người ta có thể thay đổi tần số (f) ở nguồn vào động cơ, do đó tốc độ động cơ sẽ được thay đổi theo để đạt giá trị mong muốn, thiết bị này được gọi là bộ biến tần. Bộ biến tần phải thực hiện được các chức năng:

-    Biến đổi điện áp xoay chiều ba pha của nguồn điện vào thành điện áp một chiều nhờ bộ chỉnh lưu cầu ba pha. Sau đó nhờ bộ nghịch lưu (INVERTER) sẽ đổi ngược lại thành điện áp xoay chiều ba pha biến đổi theo phương pháp điều chế độ rộng của xung ;
-    Kết quả là đầu ra của biến tần dòng điện có dạng hình sin, còn điện áp có dạng xung vuông nối tiếp nhau và tần số sẽ được điều chỉnh tùy ý để được tốc độ theo công nghệ đã chọn.

----------

yamahaymh

----------


## ahdvip

*Về ứng dụng:*

- Biến tần AC với công suất điều khiển lớn được sử dụng hiệu quả trong các trường hợp như:

    Điều khiển động cơ không đồng bộ công suất từ 15 đến trên 600kW với tốc độ khác nhau;
    Điều chỉnh lưu lượng của bơm, lưu lượng không khí ở quạt ly tâm, năng suất máy, năng suất băng tải ....
    Ổn định lưu lượng, áp suất ở mức cố định trên hệ thống bơm nước, quạt gió, máy nén khí ... cho dù nhu cầu sử dụng thay đổi;
    Điều khiển quá trình khởi động và dừng chính xác động cơ trên hệ thống băng tải ...

- Biến tần AC công suất nhỏ từ 0,18 á 14 kW có thể sử dụng để điều khiển những máy công tác như: cưa gỗ, khuấy trộn, xao chè, nâng hạ ...

- Với bơm và quạt ly tâm là những máy có mô men tải thay đổi theo tốc độ vòng quay như sau:

    Lưu lượng (m3/h) tỷ lệ bậc nhất với tốc độ, Q1/Q2 = n1/n2.
    Áp suất (Pa) tỷ lệ bình phương tốc độ, H1/H2 = (n1/ n2)2.
    Công suất điện tiêu thụ (kW) tỷ lệ lập phương với tốc độ, P1/P2 = (n1/ n2)3.

- Ở đây: Q1, H1, P1 - lưu lượng, áp suất và công suất điện tương ứng với số vòng quay định mức của động cơ ( n1= 2960, 1.460 vg/ph ...).

Q2, H2, P2 - lưu lượng, áp suất, công suất điện ứng với tốc độ vòng quay được điều chỉnh (n2<n1).

- Từ đó dễ dàng nhận thấy, ở một số trường hợp mà công nghệ sản xuất đòi hỏi phải điều chỉnh lưu lượng, áp suất ở động cơ máy bơm, hoặc quạt gió theo mức tải phù hợp với từng thời điểm khác nhau thì việc thay đổi tốc độ động cơ dẫn động được xem là thích hợp nhất, đặc biệt tiết kiệm điện năng. Giải pháp này đã thay thế cho phương pháp cổ truyền là khi cần thay đổi sự lưu thông chất lỏng hay chất khí phải thông qua góc mở các van ở đầu vào hoặc đầu ra của đường ống.

- Công suất điện tiêu thụ tỷ lệ với bậc ba của tốc độ, vì thế giải pháp ứng dụng biến tần là sự lựa chọn duy nhất cho khả năng tiết kiệm điện rất cao so với động cơ làm việc với tốc độ không đổi (100% nđm).

*Ví dụ:* Thông số của động cơ bơm nước như sau: công suất định mức Pđm = P1 = 30kW, số vòng quay định mức n1 = 2.960vg/ph. Khi cần điều chỉnh để giảm lưu lượng hoặc áp suất bằng cách giảm tốc độ dưới định mức: n2 = 2.500vg/ph, thì công suất tiêu thụ lúc này chỉ còn:

P2 = 30. (2.500/2.960)3 = 18kW, (P2 = 60% Pđm)

Nếu máy vận hành ở chế độ ít tải trong thời gian t ="15" h/ngày, điện năng có thể tiết kiệm được so với không dùng biến tần : DA = 30.15 - 18.15 = 180kWh/ngày

Để tính lượng điện năng tiết kiệm do sử dụng biến tần với mức chính xác có thể chấp nhận, ta sử dụng công thức tổng quát : DA = Ađm - Abt (kWh/ngày);
*
Trong đó:*

    Ađm = Pđm.t - điện năng tiêu thụ khi không dùng biến tần, kWh/ngày;
    Abt = % Pđm. % t - điện năng tiêu thụ khi động cơ điện được điều khiển bằng biến tần, kWh/ngày;
    t - thời gian máy hoạt động trong ngày, h/ngày.

   Trong ví dụ trên, máy có thể hoạt động cả thời gian (t = 15h/ngày), nhưng có khi làm việc với các phụ tải khác nhau (%Pđm) trong các khoảng thời gian khác nhau như: t1 = 75%.15; t2 = 60%.15; t3 = 40%.15 ... thì khả năng tiết kiệm điện sẽ khả quan hơn.

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen, yamahaymh

----------


## ahdvip

*Hiệu quả khi sử dụng :*

- Biến tần kết hợp với động cơ không đồng bộ đã đem lại những lợi ích sau:

    Hiệu suất làm việc của máy cao;
    Quá trình khởi động và dừng động cơ rất êm dịu nên giúp cho tuổi thọ của động cơ và các cơ cấu cơ khí dài hơn;
    An toàn, tiện lợi và việc bảo dưỡng cũng ít hơn do vậy đã giảm bớt số nhân công phục vụ và vận hành máy ...
    Tiết kiệm điện năng ở mức tối đa trong quá trình khởi động và vận hành.

- Ngoài ra, hệ thống máy có thể kết nối với máy tính ở trung tâm. Từ trung tâm điều khiển nhân viên vận hành có thể thấy được hoạt động của hệ thống và các thông số vận hành (áp suất, lưu lượng, vòng quay ...), trạng thái làm việc cũng như cho phép điều chỉnh, chẩn đoán và xử lý các sự cố có thể xảy ra.

*Điều cần lưu ý khi sử dụng bị biến tần điều khiển động cơ không đồng bộ:*

- Như đã nêu ở trên, ở đầu ra của biến tần chỉ có dòng điện là hình sin nhưng điện áp không phải là hình sin mà có dạng chuỗi xung vuông điều biên nối tiếp nhau. Nếu khoảng cách nối dây cáp điện giữa động cơ và biến tần đủ lớn sẽ xẩy ra hiện tượng quá điện áp (do hiện tượng phản xạ sóng điện áp), có thể dẫn đến lão hóa cách điện cuộn dây stato, giảm tuổi thọ thậm chí làm hỏng động cơ. Vì vậy, khi lắp ráp phải chú ý sao cho dây cáp càng ngắn càng tốt, đặc biệt đối với động cơ công suất vừa và nhỏ (thường có trở kháng đáp ứng xung lớn hơn so với trở kháng đáp ứng xung của cáp nối).

*Kết luận*

- Với tính năng vượt trội của biến tần, ngoài việc cải thiện khả năng điều khiển của hệ thống máy còn đem lại hiệu quả tiết kiệm điện năng ở những máy có tải biến đổi theo tốc độ. Với sự phát triển của ngành điện - TĐH trong nông nghiệp, hy vọng hệ thống điều khiển tiên tiến và hiện đại dần dần sẽ được sử dụng ngày càng nhiều trong sản xuất để góp phần tiết kiệm tài nguyên cho đất nước.

----------

CBNN, CKD, Khoa C3, kimtan, vudung0907, yamahaymh

----------

